# 2005 Altima SE Brake light out but bulb still works



## gogomesh (Aug 21, 2011)

I would like to hopefully fix this issue on my own if possible. I was helping a friend move yesterday and one the people helping informed me that my passenger side back brake light was out. The light itself still works when I turn the lights on for the car but when you tap on the brake it doesn't light up. So I did some random searching on the internet and heard various causes like wiring being bad somewhere or a fuse could be out. Just wondering what and where I should look first?


----------



## gogomesh (Aug 21, 2011)

So here's an update to this. I basically made a mountain out of mole hill. It was basically the bulb for the light not realizing the bulb uses a dual filament. Hence why the light was working but not when I stepped on brake.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm glad you figured it out.

I was just going to tell you about the dual filament bulb when I first saw the thread title.

If you replace bulbs in the future, I recommend the Sylvania "LL" long life bulbs. You probably won't ever have to replace those again.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm glad you figured it out.

I was just going to tell you about the dual filament bulb when I first saw the thread title.

If you replace bulbs in the future, I recommend the Sylvania "LL" long life bulbs. You probably won't ever have to replace those again.


----------

